# giant or specialized?



## yobubba152 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am in the market for a new frameset. I am currentley on a 06 carbon giant tcr. I have upgraded almost everything on the bike so I am just looking to change the frameset. I have narrowed it down to the specilized tarmac pro or the giant tcr both the 2010 framesets. this is based of geometry and price. I have not ridden either one so any feedback would be helpful?


----------



## jimmythekidd (Nov 13, 2009)

I am riding the 2010 TCR Advanced frame and I love it. The bike is stiff and responsive and still comfortable enough to ride all day. But I have no doubt that the Specialized would be a great frameset as well. Which shop will offer you better service/ deal? And have you ridden either at all?


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

I just bought a TCR SL and really like it. I think jimmythekidd makes a good point. They both make really good frames. Go with the shop that you are comfortable working with. How much you paid for the bike is only 1 part of the decision. Service after the sale is worth someting.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good advice given thus far, IMO.

When I was shopping around for a new ride back in '08, I tested both the Giant TCR and Specialized Tarmac Comp (among others). IMO you can't go too far wrong with either, but would strongly suggest test riding both before deciding. I trudged through all the specs, studied the differences in geo and in the end test rides where what helped me narrow the field and decide on THE bike. Bottom line, fit/ feel, ride and handling_ have _to be experienced.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

There was no way that I was going with the Specialized Tarmac. It felt too disconnected from the road. Very plush smooth ride. I bought the TCR, very connected with road feel. Extremely tight angles in the rear triangle. Very stiff and fast. You have got to try one.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hooben said:


> There was no way that I was going with the Specialized Tarmac. It felt too disconnected from the road. Very plush smooth ride. *I bought the TCR, very connected with road feel. Extremely tight angles in the rear triangle.* Very stiff and fast. You have got to try one.


To my knowledge, you're literally the first poster to say that about a Tarmac. Most find the ride twitchy and slightly harsh, but generally speaking, those buyers utimately opt for a Roubaix (or similar). I find it to be a great balance between 'plush' and 'lively'. 

RE: the "tight angles in the rear triangle", you may think that, but the Tarmac is at least as aggressive. Comparing a medium TCR, the CS length is 405, same for a Tarmac. Wheelbase on the TCR is 980, while the Tarmacs is 973, so your impressions don't translate into fact.

That aside, in the interest of objectivity, I would urge the OP to try out both bikes (along with several others) before deciding. What works for some, doesn't work for all.


----------

